# Found these bottles under house.



## hemihampton (Nov 4, 2019)

Found these bottles under a old Abandoned House Porch in Detroit. This was about 3 weeks ago, I was on my hour long Lunch break when I drive by this old house for like the 100th time in past 3 years. Always wanted to stop & see what was under the front Porch since part of it was missing or had a hole in it for Access under the Porch. SO, This time I did stop, I see tons of bttles & garbage & Debris. SO, I go in for a Quick look & see a whole entire case of National Bohemian 7 oz. Beer Bottles from Detroit. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 4, 2019)

I didn't grab these on my Lunch break but did come back after work to get them. Sometimes better to move quick before the next thing you know house is tore down, they are tearing down tons of houses & I'm sure the bulldozers are just plowing up Od Beer Bottles & Old Beer cans all the time & hauling off to landfill, never to be seen again. LEON.View attachment 191106View attachment 191107


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 4, 2019)

More Pics. View attachment 191108View attachment 191109LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 4, 2019)

More Pics.View attachment 191110View attachment 191111


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 4, 2019)

More.View attachment 191112View attachment 191113View attachment 191114


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 4, 2019)

I made a clean getaway with out getting shot at. Detroit not the best town to be sneaking around houses. LEON.View attachment 191115View attachment 191116View attachment 191117


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 4, 2019)

For some reason my Pics disappeared. Dang site. if you click onto attacement highlighted in red the pics should open, works for me. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 4, 2019)

More.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 4, 2019)

More.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 5, 2019)

Damn, what a haul.  Great saves. Leon!


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 5, 2019)

Kewl!!!!!


----------



## yacorie (Nov 6, 2019)

Always feel like you need an armed lookout when you discuss climbing through and under old abandoned buildings


----------



## oldmapman (Nov 13, 2019)

*cross st's ? I can find an Sanborn maps of the area for you.*

I have access to a lot of sanborn maps, with the cross streets I may be able to get you some more portches to look at.  OK oldmapman@gmail.com


hemihampton said:


> View attachment 191105Found these bottles under a old Abandoned House Porch in Detroit. This was about 3 weeks ago, I was on my hour long Lunch break when I drive by this old house for like the 100th time in past 3 years. Always wanted to stop & see what was under the front Porch since part of it was missing or had a hole in it for Access under the Porch. SO, This time I did stop, I see tons of bttles & garbage & Debris. SO, I go in for a Quick look & see a whole entire case of National Bohemian 7 oz. Beer Bottles from Detroit. LEON.View attachment 191104


----------



## jc_john1 (Nov 13, 2019)

Nice amber Borden's. Not uncommon but always nice to see.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 13, 2019)

Thanks, I like them but they seem to be common. LEON.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Nov 18, 2019)

I always tell people on the forums not to forget looking under houses, crawlspaces and, yes, porches. Lots of goodies still hide under them. Nice bunch of glass, Leon!


----------

